# MoCA Setup



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, I'm not sure how this would work. So feel free to say yes or now and why not, etc. I have the old system setup where two lines are feeding both of my HD DVRs. When the guy came out to hook up my equipment, he was going to do SWM but didn't because I have to use flat cables coming through my windows. This causes the flat cables to be in some kind of square "U" shape. The tech said my service will be fine if I don't keep opening and closing the window. He said SWM would like the setup at all I guess. So my window has stayed shut. Now...on to the MoCA question.

Both of my receivers are by coax jacks in my place. There is only one splitter on the line. So, one external line coming in and splitting off feeding each room. Would I be able to buy a MoCA networking kit and have each adapter by each receiver and use my home's coax wiring to connect the two adapters so I can have MRV that way while the two lines from the dish continue to feed the tuners? In the case that it would work, the receivers have two ethernet ports....if one was being used for the MoCA adapters, would the other port be able to be used for a wireless internet connectivity to my home network? Also, the link below shows an example of what adapters I'm talking about.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&item=N82E16833122243&nm_mc=OTC-C173T&Local=y

I'm not an expert in MoCA setups so if this wouldn't work...lol, don't laugh at me. I'm kicking ideas around in my head. I hope I make sense of what I'm considering.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SBacklin said:


> I'm not an expert in MoCA setups so if this wouldn't work...lol, don't laugh at me. I'm kicking ideas around in my head. I hope I make sense of what I'm considering.


:nono: :lol:
Don't try to use both network jack on the receivers, it doesn't work well and causes problems [I know cause I tried].
MoCA doesn't work with DirecTV, "but" with an old system [non SWiM] and using separate coax, I don't see why it wouldn't network your receivers. Just use MoCA to connect to your home network too.
By the time you've done this, the DECA DirecTV install would be cheaper though.
While the flat cable "sucks", if it's working for you now, it should still work with SWiM & DECA.


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> :nono: :lol:
> Don't try to use both network jack on the receivers, it doesn't work well and causes problems [I know cause I tried].
> MoCA doesn't work with DirecTV, "but" with an old system [non SWiM] and using separate coax, I don't see why it wouldn't network your receivers. Just use MoCA to connect to your home network too.
> By the time you've done this, the DECA DirecTV install would be cheaper though.
> While the flat cable "sucks", if it's working for you now, it should still work with SWiM & DECA.


I have also heard from another person that their SWM setup works fine with a similar flat cable setup.

My particular setup has four cables going up the side of my building with two branching off coming into the living room window to feed one box while the other two continue straight up and go into my bedroom for the other box. It's right by my closet where the home's splitter is. If I went SWM/DECA, how would my system become wired?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SBacklin said:


> I have also heard from another person that their SWM setup works fine with a similar flat cable setup.
> 
> My particular setup has four cables going up the side of my building with two branching off coming into the living room window to feed one box while the other two continue straight up and go into my bedroom for the other box. It's right by my closet where the home's splitter is. If I went SWM/DECA, how would my system become wired?


The dish/LNB would be changed to have only one cable.
This cable would have a splitter so it can feed one cable to each receiver.
There would be a power inserter, to power the LNB/SWiM connected to one of these cables inside and maybe another splitter so you can have a DECA connect to your home network for internet.
Each receiver would also have a DECA.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I would NOT recommend using a flat cable with a SWM power supply feeding the system through it. IMO, that's too much power going through the flat cable, and could be dangerous (think: fire).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> I would NOT recommend using a flat cable with a SWM power supply feeding the system through it. IMO, that's too much power going through the flat cable, and could be dangerous (think: fire).


I don't know the conductor size these have, but the SWiM PI tends to use more voltage than current, and this shouldn't put that much more load [fire] danger than a normal dish setup that uses ~ .4 amps.

"I don't think" anyone likes flat cables. :nono:


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

With the SWM setup does the PS push more energy through the line than receivers with the old non-SWM setup?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes it does. There is a power inserter that puts 21-29 volts back through the line to power the SWiM.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SBacklin said:


> With the SWM setup does the PS push more energy through the line than receivers with the old non-SWM setup?


if by "energy" you mean power and "watts", then yes.
Power is two parts: volts and amps. amps are what heats up the wire, where volts don't.
SWiM uses higher voltage from the PI than comes from a receiver. I think the amps are the same.


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

Interesting Stuart. I wonder why there is debate about whether it would be bad. I've heard others say it will not be an issue. At any rate, it does really like SWM is not an option for me. MRV works ok with my home network but, there is the occasional lag. I was thinking that if SWM wouldn't work that I could then tap into my existing coax wires in my home for MoCA...I'm assuming then there really wouldn't be lag issues then...am I right or no? Lol


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> if by "energy" you mean power and "watts", then yes.
> Power is two parts: volts and amps. amps are what heats up the wire, where volts don't.
> SWiM uses higher voltage from the PI than comes from a receiver. I think the amps are the same.


If that is the case, then I wonder if we could confirm if the amps are the same.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SBacklin said:


> If that is the case, then I wonder if we could confirm if the amps are the same.


You'd need to connect an amp meter and measure it.
From the engineering side: it doesn't make sense to increase the amps over the coax, since this simply causes more heat, when increasing the voltage doesn't and can achieve the same end goal.


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> You'd need to connect an amp meter and measure it.
> From the engineering side: it doesn't make sense to increase the amps over the coax, since this simply causes more heat, when increasing the voltage doesn't and can achieve the same end goal.


I have no way to do that. Lol. I will probably end up leaving it alone. I don't want to go through the hassle of getting an appointment setup and having a guy come out only to find out that it really wouldn't work. Lol


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SBacklin said:


> I have no way to do that. Lol. I will probably end up leaving it alone. I don't want to go through the hassle of getting an appointment setup and having a guy come out only to find out that it really wouldn't work. Lol


Knowing more about the flat cable "might help", since it really comes down to the size of the wires used.


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Knowing more about the flat cable "might help", since it really comes down to the size of the wires used.


I couldn't say for sure. After some Googling, I found on D* forum that there is supposed to be "thicker" flat cables that would pass SWM out there. So who knows. Lol. I've also read that flat cables do tend only to become a real issue if a window or slidinig door is constantly opened and shut on the cable. In my case, window and the window is never opened. It stays shut.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SBacklin said:


> I couldn't say for sure. After some Googling, I found on D* forum that there is supposed to be "thicker" flat cables that would pass SWM out there. So who knows. Lol. I've also read that flat cables do tend only to become a real issue if a window or slidinig door is constantly opened and shut on the cable. In my case, window and the window is never opened. It stays shut.


Yeah, I read that earlier. "Flat cables" are total crap for RF, but they aren't that long, and so you can "get by".
"Thicker" is a tough call. This could only be that they have more/better jacketing and the conductors are the same size. Not knowing the conductor size, anything more is merely a guess.


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, I got D* to come upgrade my setup to SWM/DECA for free. I did inquire about the flat cabling debate. He said as well as techs on their forum said that the flat cables shouldn't be an issue in the window as long as the window isn't constantly opened and shut on the cables themselves. Since my windows are never opened and stay shut, I was told it shouldn't be a problem. I also had people tell me they have SWM with flats and don't have issues. So I'm thinking I should be okay. If worse came to worse, I will have them put regular cable through I will go back to weather stripping...O_O. Lol.


----------



## tpbrady (Sep 1, 2004)

TFC Amphenol P/N (part number) TFC-144823 

This is a DISHPro approved part that should be able to handle the current requirements of a SWiM power supply.


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

tpbrady said:


> TFC Amphenol P/N (part number) TFC-144823
> 
> This is a DISHPro approved part that should be able to handle the current requirements of a SWiM power supply.


Well the flat cables I have look identical to this one attached. They had the huge ends on them and they appear to be quite long. When they were installed, I didn't pay attention to any label or such that might have been on them.


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

So does the above picture look like the new ones that should work ok?


----------



## tpbrady (Sep 1, 2004)

That's the DISH part so should handle the current.


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

tpbrady said:


> That's the DISH part so should handle the current.


What?


----------

